# μελέτη στιβαρότητας



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2008)

Αναφέρεται στην κατασκευή τρένων μετρό και τα φορτία που μπορούν να δεχτούν με επιβάτες, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει. Το έχει ακούσει κανείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2008)

Υποθέτω ότι έχεις δει αυτή την εργασία όπου αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές η στιβαρότητα και ο συντελεστής στιβαρότητας για οχήματα.
Σε πολλά μέρη βρίσκουμε τον όρο sturdiness coefficient.
Να πούμε λοιπόν ότι είναι sturdiness study;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2008)

Όχι δεν το είχα δει Αλεξάνδρα! Μπράβο, πολύ καλό εύρημα! (πάνω που είχα απελπιστεί). 

Thanks :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2008)

Υπόψη ότι σ' αυτή την εργασία, που σου υπέδειξα χωρίς να τη διαβάσω με προσοχή, μεταφράζουν τη στιβαρότητα ως stiffness, εντάξει;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2008)

OK........


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2008)

Μάλλον προς το stiffness το βλέπω. Η λέξη στιβαρότητα εδώ αναφέρεται γενικά στα βάρη και τα φορτία που μπορεί αν δεχτεί ένα όχημα. 

http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=16603495
http://journals.pepublishing.com/content/7hu57740v2777723/
http://www.bristol.ac.uk/mecheng/teaching/designandnature
www.engin.brown.edu/courses/en175/project 01/peverill/UnibodyProject.htm


----------

